# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  horor hemoroidi

## jozefina

Rodila prije mjesec i pol dana i sada prozivljavam prave muke. Cak mi uzasno tezak porod nije bio tako strasan ko ovo. SVAKI dan kada idem na wc, URLAM od bolova, placem ko malo dijete dok obavljam nuzdu, nakon koje je skoljka pospricana s krvi. Imam osjecaj kao da svako jutro iznova radjam. Imala sam s hemicima prije poroda posla ali sam ih drzala uspjesno pod kontrolom. Cak ni u trudnoci nisu stvarali probleme. Sada ni jedan preparat koji sam koristila ne pomaze. Faktu mast ne djeluje. Faktu cepice stavljam skoro 10 minuta   :Crying or Very sad:   i opet nista. Mazala JGL kremom,  kantarionovim uljem - nista. Klopam juhice, samo kuhano, izbjegavam slatkise, papam redovno zitarice i laneno sjeme. I opet nejde na bolje. Trebala bi na rektalni pregled  :shock: , kojeg se i dan danas ne volim sjetiti. Brrr... htjela bi si nekak drukcije pomoci. Svaki savjet je dobrodosao. Nemrem ni sjediti ni stajati ni hodati. Boli i pece skoro cijelo vrijeme. Rana od epizotomije zarasla i taman kad sam se poveselila da cu se vratiti u normalu, probudi se stari problem s novim senzacijama.

----------


## toffifeee

Čula sam da su dobre tablete hemoroidin. Probaj

----------


## Lee

imala sam velikih problema s hemeroidima (doduše za vrijeme trudnoće), bila na bolovanju 2 tjedna, doslovno sam ležala s jastukom među koljenima, jer nisam ni sjediti ni hodati mogla.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Molila sam Boga da ne moram s.ati  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Otišla sam kod proktologa, dobila kremu koju sam spravlja i kroz par dana je prošlo.

----------


## Lee

imala sam velikih problema s hemeroidima (doduše za vrijeme trudnoće), bila na bolovanju 2 tjedna, doslovno sam ležala s jastukom među koljenima, jer nisam ni sjediti ni hodati mogla.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Molila sam Boga da ne moram s.ati  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Otišla sam kod proktologa, dobila kremu koju sam spravlja i kroz par dana je prošlo.

----------


## anki

tuširanje hladnom vodom, ak su vanjski. a jesi probala nevenovu kremu ili propolis? ili možda neki čaj od travara?
baš mi je žao kaj te to tak muči, sad kad bi trebala konačno uživati   :Crying or Very sad:  

nadam se da bu brzo prošlo   :Love:

----------


## tibica

Hello. Evo i ja se borim sa hemićima (još uvijek sam trudna). Uglavnom meni je to novo iskustvo ali jučer sam na ovom istom forumu pročitala recept s maslinovim uljem i kamilicom. Čini mi se da već ide na bolje od jučer. Probaj. Mislim da je topic isto na Nakon poroda. Prolistaj malo. Uglavnom zagriješ maslinovo ulje i staviš na vruće ulje cvjetove kamilice i kad se malo ohladi staviš kao obloge na hemić. Možeš koristiti vatu. Najbolje bi bilo da preko noći to staviš i mjenjaš kad se upije. Stavi uložak da ti ne zamaže robu.

----------


## tomita

Imala sam strašnih problema s hemeroidima nakon poroda. Uspjela sam ih riješiti mazanjem Hemopropinom (dva puta dnevno) i time što sam svaki dan jela suhe smokve, to mi je uspjelo ustaliti stolicu i omekšati je pa su i hemeroidi lakše zarasli. Više nemam nikakvih problema.

----------


## jozefina

> Hello. Evo i ja se borim sa hemićima (još uvijek sam trudna). Uglavnom meni je to novo iskustvo ali jučer sam na ovom istom forumu pročitala recept s maslinovim uljem i kamilicom. Čini mi se da već ide na bolje od jučer. Probaj. Mislim da je topic isto na Nakon poroda. Prolistaj malo. Uglavnom zagriješ maslinovo ulje i staviš na vruće ulje cvjetove kamilice i kad se malo ohladi staviš kao obloge na hemić. Možeš koristiti vatu. Najbolje bi bilo da preko noći to staviš i mjenjaš kad se upije. Stavi uložak da ti ne zamaže robu.


Kaj si koristila svježu kamilicu ili može proći i suhi cvijet? Imam domaci, prošlogodišnji.

----------


## kobila_suzy

Bilo bi idealno da je svjeza.

----------


## Maya83

Najbolje za hemoroide je ulje majcine dusice....

I naravno ako imas doma bide...operi se a ne brisati wc papirom ili mokre maramice i nikada vise neces imati hemoroide
 :Grin:

----------


## lucky day

isto sam imala tezak porod i jake hemoroide poslije...
ulje majcine dusice (poznato kao kantarionovo ulje) mi nije puno pomagalo ali je blazilo 'trenje' nakon cestih pranja...

ima neka krema za hemoroide koju su mi dali u rodilistu koja je super - od 'galenika laboratorija' iz rijeke (uh, poznata je firma nadam se da sam pogodila naziv) a zove se jednostavno: mast ili krema za hemoroide...
u rodilistu su mi rekli da ju je tesko naci za kupiti pa se malo mozda treba potruditi...
ona mi je rjesila problem - no isto je proslo barem 2 mj. dok su se u potpunosti povukli... stvarno su bili veliki...
savove od epi nisam ni osjetila od bolova koje su mi hemoroidi zadavali..... :shock: 

a da, najbolje rjesenje za bol je bilo pranje guze tusem i to hladnim (naviknes se brzo, ja bi pocela sa mlakom vodom pa lagano prebacivala na hladnije) - pomaze povlacenju jer se zile suzavaju a hladnoca anestezira bol...

ps. moji su bili vanjski, ne znam pali li to za unutarnje...

----------


## Lukina mamma

Hladni tuš mi je bio najbolji.

----------


## kobila_suzy

Kantarion ili gospina trava, ne majcina dusica   :Grin:  . Profesionalna deformacija   :Wink:  .

----------


## lucky day

> Kantarion ili gospina trava, ne majcina dusica   . Profesionalna deformacija   .


e da, to sam mislila  :Embarassed:  

a nadovezala sam se na mayu83 koja je napisala ulj od majcine dusice... zar postoji i takvo? tj. pomaze kod hemeroida?

----------


## kobila_suzy

Mozda postoji, ali ja za njega ne znam. Postoji etericno ulje timijana (neki ga nazivaju majcinom dusicom, posve netocno), koje ima 9 razlicitih kemotipova i samim tim 9 razlicitih djelovanja.

Od biljnih ulja pomazu dakle kantarion, neven i tamanu, a od etericnih cempres i trslja (kao izvrsni venotonici), rimska kamilica i limunski eukaliptus (za smirivanje upale) i smilje (protuupalno, zacjeljujuce).

----------


## jozefina

Kaj se pranja mlakom/ hladnom vodom tice, to prakticiram oduvijek.  :Smile: Koristila JGL mast za hemice (uzasno prlja ves), kantarion ulje, oblog od hrastove kore... nista. Pazim i na prehranu. Trenutno sam na Hemopropin masti (propolis, kamilica) i pijem Hemoroidin kapsule (hisperidin iz citrusa veprina). One djeluju iz nutra. Navodno moram cekati bar 3 mjeseca da vidim rezultat jer su one navodno biljnog porijekla i treba vremena dok se ljekoviti sastojci "nataloze". Kako god, probala bum bilo kaj.  :Yes:

----------


## lucky day

drzi se, znam da ti nije lako...
ja sam nakon poroda imala jastuk za napuhivanje kad bi trebala malo dulje sjediti...

kod mene u siroj obitelji dosta ljudi ima hemeroide, iz raznih razloga...

pre rano je sad govoriti - jer si dost frisko nakon poroda ali moja mama ih je isla operirati - no ne klasicno nego neko paljenje i podvezivanje...
jako ju je bolilo dan-dva nakon operacije ali od tada nema problema...

iako se, navodno, i nakon operacije znaju vratiti...
ja ih pred mengu skoro uvijek blago osjetim... a nedajboze ako sjednem na nesto hladno (cak i travu ako nije hiper vruce) bez podloska - odmah ih osjetim slijedeci dan...  :Sad:

----------


## Loryblue

kad sam rodila izašao mi je hemoroid  takav da sam ga mogla prstima držat. ko jezik je visio. sjedit sam mogla samo na napuhanom dječjem  kolutu za plivanje. 
probala:
- što hladniji tuš direktno na njega (nula bodova-samo bi mi se vršnjakinja svaki put ukočila od leda)
- kantarionovo ulje (nula bodova)
- nevenova krema (1 bod jer mi je pomogla kod obavljanja nužde)

i onda sam u biljnoj ljekarni kupila kremu baš za hemoroide. drugi dan mazanja je taj "jezik" već bio duplo manji, četvrti dan se skroz povukao. spas božji ta krema. doduše malo pecka jer ima mentola, ali to peckanje baš godi.
mene je bolilo da sam mislila da ću umrit od bolova. porod je šala mala kako me taj hemoroid bolio.

----------


## jozefina

> i onda sam u biljnoj ljekarni kupila kremu baš za hemoroide. drugi dan mazanja je taj "jezik" već bio duplo manji, četvrti dan se skroz povukao. spas božji ta krema. doduše malo pecka jer ima mentola, ali to peckanje baš godi.
> mene je bolilo da sam mislila da ću umrit od bolova. porod je šala mala kako me taj hemoroid bolio.


A koju si to kremicu upiknula?  :?

----------


## Engls

Meni je jedino pomogla Švedska gorčica. Prije obavljanja nužde stavila bih malo na blazinicu te prislonila 5' na analni otvor (imala sam unutarnje).Kada bi krenula na "posao" malo sam ju stisnula,a istodobno sam tiskala,...lijepo bi mi razmekšala stolicu te me nekon nekoliko dana prestao oblijevati hladan znoj na pomisao obavljanja nužde.Primjetila sam da sam imala problema nakon menge...

----------


## neva

Mene je spasilo kantarionovo ulje

----------


## Beata

pripazi kod juhica da ne jedeš puno kuhane mrkve jer zatvara;
isto sam poslije poroda imala velikih problema s hemroidima, ali sad se polako normalizira, a koristila sam preparate o kojima su cure već pisale; probaj prije obavljanja nužde namazati čmar s kantarijevim uljem te kod samog čina malo se odigni od wc školjke pa opet sjedni,... tako da se postepeno sve proširuje; znam da krvnički boli, sretno

----------


## iridana2666

Nakon drugog poroda sam imala stravične bolove od hemoroida, gore od bolova od epi (kad me sestra u bolnici pregledavala nakn poroda samo je izvrtila glavom i rekla 'a joj'). Dvije godine sam patila dok nisam čula za Hemopropin mast (upotrebljavala Faktu, ali ona je živi s.h.i.t.), 2 tjedna 2xdnevno i sve je nestalo!!! Više ih uopće ne osjećam!

----------


## jaguar

najbolja stvar za hemeroide je domaca nesoljena svinjska mast koju mazes ujutro i navecer na cistu guzu! znaci,operes se i namazes hemeroide i pustis da se mast upije u njih, kroz 4-5 dana nestaju! 
ja sam ih imala 5 kom. i to 2 ogromna / taj stari recept su mi dali ljudi koji imaju redovite probleme / i vjeruj mi nikakva factu ili cajeki ne pomazu...stara dobra mascoba! / pitanje je samo dal ju mozes nabaviti, jer se treba malo potruditi / to imaju ljudi na selu.... 
nadam se da sam pomogla sa savjetom 

lijepi pozdrav

----------


## duška

meni najbolje pomogla mast hemopropin

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Ja ću probati sve od navedenog pa vam javim ima li poboljšanja.
Nikad mi neće biti jasno šta je krenulo po zlu 
jer su moji problemi počeli tek nakon G.ovog prvog rođendana!  :Sad:

----------


## Dari

Mene je spasila Ultraproct mast, jer sve ostalo nije pomagalo.

----------


## JelenaML

juce sam ostavila da danas odgovorim na ovu temu i sad je jedva pronadjoh :Smile:  
hemoroidi (ne mogu se presaltati na zapadnu varijantu hemEroidi, ipak ih ovako zovem citav zivot, buduci da ih toliko i imam)  su bas onako moja tema, stosta bih tu mala reci, pa mozda nesto tu nekom i pomogne.
Ja sam se rodila sa njima, ali to nisam znala, niti je ko to mojoj mami rekao, niti je ona to mogla primetiti (buduci da su bili unutrasnji, koje ponekadne skuzis ni kod starije osobe, a kamoli kod male bebe sa minijaturnim anusom)
samo me je nekako uvek bolelo kad kakim, i secam se i kad sam mala bila da sam posle nose uvek morala da prosetam, nikad nisam mogla da sedim
prvi put sam iskrvarila sa cetiri godine, kad me je zena koja me pazila dovela iz setnje sa krvavom suknjicom, a dr rekao da nije strasno i da je pukao neki kapilar
do kraja srednje skole sam krvarila gotovo posle svake stolice, ali sasvim drugacije se odnosis prema problemu koji nekako imas celi zivot, sazivis se sa njim, to ti je neka tuzna problematicna grba, ali ne razmisljas o tome kao kad nesto iznenada dobijes pa ti smeta
posto su bili unutrasnji ja sam ukapirala negde sa 12,13 godina da je to nesto sto protruzira i sto se mora samo vratiti unutra, a sto sam vremenom sama morala da vracam, najcesce sa komadom vlazne pamucne vate (naravno, uvek sam pre toga morala da ih izlozim hladnom tusu i da im smanjim temperaturu)
Raznih je neprijatnosti tu bilo koje mozete zamisliti (probala pantalone u butiku. dosla kuci. posle sat vremena ipak otisla da ih kupim. prodavacica rekla da sam ih ostavila krvave, ja nisam ni osetila da sam krvarila, jos manje videla. umrla od sramote). Dakle, plasila sam se da sednem u gostima, kaficu, bilo gde i to ne zbog vlastitog zdravlja koliko zbog neke neugodnosti koju sam mogla da dozivim.
   prva promena na bolje (i nista "rigoroznije" ne savetujem trudnicama jeste podvezivanje i sklerozacija) u jednoj beogradskoj privatnoj klinici. postupak se sastoji da se na hemoroid, koji je zapravo vena koja manje ili vise protruzira, stavi minijaturna gumica. to se radi bez ikakve anestezije i ne samo da ne boli, nego ga i ne osecate. naravno, u onom ste rektalnom polozaju- lakat kolena. ta gumica zaustavlja krv i posle nekoliko dana te delove hemoroida i same gumice iskakite. nit ih vidite, nit ih osetite, samo nekako nema hemoroida.
jedini problem je sto se oni vracaju, ali ne odmah i ne onakvom obimu. Takodje, ne mogu porediti vas koji ste ih dobili nakon porodjaja i sebe koja ih imam jednako dugo koliko i glavu i usi :Smile:  ja sam tada studirala, zivela  u domu, jela u hodu i svasta nesto sto nije omogucavalo redovnu, urednu ishranu i ujednacen ritam.
meni su se vracali polako (ali sigurno) i posle 10 godina sam ih imala u istom, ako ne u vecem obimu. taj doktor je rekao da mi tu ne mogu pomoci i da imam fisuru, rascep na debelom crevu. Krvarila am, nocima nisam spavala, imala sam utisak da imam najstrasniju opekotine. Onda sam, u istom periodu izgubila dve trudnoce, pa se na kiretazama nije znalo sta me ise boli.
na kraju sam, proslog januara, najregularnije otisla u drzavnu bolnicu kod hirurga koji mi je zakazao operaciju i rekao da je kod mene problem jer se izgubila linija spoljasnjih i unutrasnjih, da nema jasni krug anusa :? 
operacija je bila u totalnoj anesteziji, trajala je oko 2 sata. odfikarena su mi oko 23 hemoroida (receno je da sam sa dva sigurno rodjena). najmucnije je bilo sto sam u sobi bila sa zenama koje su bolovale od karcinoma debelog creva i sve su m idetaljno objasnjavale da je njihova muka pocela bas sa hemoroidima. Jedna nesrecnica je umrla dok sam bila tamo (svi smo bili zajedno na hirurgiji). Umesto da lezim tamo oko deset dana, ja sam na svoje insistiranje izasla kuci sutradan, i to mi je jedna od pametnijih odluka u zivotu. sta je najmucnije? prva stolica nakon operacije. to izgleda kao neko strasno analno silovanje sa unutrasnje strane, jer ti je precik anusa 2,3 mm.
godinu i po dana posle sve je drugacije. usla sam u sedmi mesec trudnoce i nemam bas nikakvih problema. doktor kaze da mogu imati jos jednu operaciju iz estetskih razloga, u lokalnoj anesteziji, jer imam na anusu onaj visak koze, ali to nije strasno, meni ne smeta, deluje samo kao da imam 2,3 spoljnja hemoroida. to nekad malo natekne posle stolice, ali apsolutno ne boli, jer osim te koze unutra nema nista sto bi bolelo.

dakle, posto ja stvarno znam sta mogu biti hemoroidi, nisam mogla da ne odgovorim i evo sad pokusavam da se setim, sta me je sve smirivalo tokom moje hemoroidalne karijere:

1) stolica treba da je sto meksa, po mogucstvu i tecna. sto manji pritisak na anus. sto vise cerealija. i tu stvarno treba biti disciplinovan. ja sam cesto doruckovala razna medolina, frutolina, kasaste hrane, sve vrste zitarica, za rucak kuvano povrce, pirinac. cim se malo opustim i dam sebi oduska (posto sam gurman i ne znam da li vise volim da jedem ili kuvam) dan zavrsim placuci od bola. Jednom sam provela u Sarajevu 48 sati cetvronoske jer nisu mogli da se vrate unutra a sve to je bilo kao oveci grozd, vene koje vire i bole do neba. zanimljivo je da za mnoge gradove u kojima sam boravila ili zivea ne znam kako izgleda park ili dom kulture, ali vam hitnu pomoc mogu opisati do detalja :Smile: 

2) hladan tus. da, ali leden tus ne. treba izbegavati hladjenje  vaginalnog dela, zapravo svega osim samih hemoroida jer se jajnici lako tako prehlade. ja sam vremenom pronasla svoj sistem- operem taj deo mlakom vodom, a onda komad vate ukvasim ledenom vodom i stavim na bolno mesto. nije stvar samo do higijenizacije (to se vec obavi sa onim pranjem) vec da bi se spustila temperatura, jer je to mesto tada upaljeno. meni bi to pomagalo nocu da spavam. stavila bih neku veliku posudu ( hladnu vodu i puno leda unutra da se voda brzo ne zagreje . Pored bih imala one tufere, vatice, bilo sta. Cim se malo zagreje ova obloga na meni bacim je i ukvasim novu vaticu tom hladnom vodom, tamo je stavim i mirna sam sat vremena. licno nisam nikad, ali bas nikad imala stolicu van svoje kuce ( dakle, van 20 mesta koje su mi u tom periodu bila kuca), nikad na terenu, radnom mestu (posao povlacio putovanje ujednom periodu) ... ali taj sistem sa oblogom moze biti zgodan i za takve stvari, jer niste u prilici na  poslu tusirati se

3) kreme. tu treba biti oprezan. bar je tako moje iskustvo. kad sam zivela u Sarajevu, dosla sam do neke kreme na biljnoj bazi koja me zamalo onije ubila jer ludacki zagreva. bitno je da krema  spusta temperaturu i da bude dovoljno masna.naravno, nekome prija i odredjeni sastav biljaka, koji kod mene vec vise nije mogao naroito da pomogne. pomagala mi je nemacka krema FACTU, koju sam kupovala u svim ex republikama, pa je sigurno ima. ona imaj onaj dodatak (ubi me, ne mogu da se setim kako se zove) koji omogucava da namazete i zavrsetak debelog creva sto omogucava da stolica lakse sklizne. nisu lose ni supozitorije. ja imam jednu kremu za vene na bazi kestena koja drasticno hladi i prija, ali na njoj pise da se ne koristi za hemoroide jer  isusuje. dakle, iako su hemoroidi vene, ne znaci da sve sto stavljate na noge prija i guzi. mozda nekom i prija, ali se s tim ne bi igrala. kantarionovo ulje je dobro, ali  mi je doktor rekao a iskustvo potvrdilo ida je najbolje ako se u rukavici prst dobro namaze tim uljem i polako udje prstom u anus. dakle, samo mazanje spolja nije toliko efikasno, koliko tomazanje anusa iznutra

podvezivanje nije losa stvar, jer nema ni anestezije, ni lekova, nikakve hemije, dakle, ako se doji, u trudnoci nema neke lose posledice. naravno, treba pronaci nekoga ko to dobro radi. ne mogu, na zalost, peporuciti mog bivseg doktora, jer ga je srce izdalo pre pola godine i sad, sto bi Balasevic rekao, "ore nebeske njive".

kad sam malopre prvi put napisala o mom iskustvu sa hemoroidima, net je pojeo post i bas sam se iznervirala. onda sam popila kafu i vratila se da pisem sve iz pocetka
naprosto, ne mogu a da i mene sad malo ne zabole vase guze, posto mi je taj bol jako poznat
pa ako ikom ista od ovog pomogne

----------


## lukava puščica

ajme jelena, bas mi te zao!

imas li mozda koji savjet sto jesti da se dobije ili ima sto meksa stolica? pretpostavljam povrce, voce, puno tekucine i sl, al pitam jer me iznenadilo ovo maloprije u post da kuhana mrkva iz juhe zatvara - dakle za to 1. put cujem pa ako netko zna sto jos zatvara ili otvara, neka napise da ne moram na sebi experimentirati. thx.

----------


## Hannah

Nisam čitala sve postove  :Embarassed:  ne znam da li je tko spomenuo Gavezovu mast. Mene je ona spasila. Još uvijek imam hemeroide, ali miruju. Ne bole i ne krvare. Stavljala sam je na vatu pa na anus. Sretno  :Love:  Znam kroz što prolaziš

----------


## Beata

meni je za otvaranje pomagalo voće na tašte te što više vode ujutro, prije obroka; nekoga npr. zatvara čokolada, a nekoga ne, drugoga pak banane... zatvara riža, štapići (dijetalna prehrana)... najbolje je da svatko sam otkrije; otvaraju smokve, šljive, lubenica...
mislim da sam za mrkvu skužila kada sam čitala letak za (kršitelj koda)ove kašice pa su sortirali kašice prema kriteriju probave (tako nekako, davno sam to čitala) i iznenadila sam se, ali sam se ubrzo u praksi uvjerila da je točno jer čim više nisam svakodnevno jela juhu od piletine u kojoj se kuhala samo mrkva  i još k tome rižu za prilog stolice su postale svakodnevne

----------


## lukava puščica

a kako cu skuhat juhu bez mrkve?

----------


## Ora

moj savjet vam je homeopatija, savršeno za rješavanje hemeroida :D

----------


## Beata

Ma normalno ju kuhaš u juhi, ali baš nemoj u velikim količinama pojesti. Posebno ako kuhaš juhu svaki dan. Najviše mi je smetala nakon poroda u prvim mjesecima kada mi se jelovnik sastojao od takvih stvari koje zatvaraju. Svaki dan pileća juha s bijelim mesom i mrkvom u većim količinama te ponekad za prilog riža, savršeno dijetalno ... Pij dosta vode, jedi voće (koje smiješ radi dojenja) npr. lubenicu i trebalo bi biti bolje, iz mog iskustva.

----------


## jenny

ja sam se s njima borila do godinu dana nakon poroda,bilo je koma.mazala sam se bezveze s faktu mascu(koja nis ne valja) i sl. kremicama.onda mi je proslo ljeto jedan veliki bolni hemeroid izasao van iz guze i nisam mogla sjediti,ici na wc,nista..ta grozna bol je trajala vise od tjedan dana,isla sam na hitnu,pa proktologu..ponadala sam se da ce mi ga odrezati,ali su mi rekli da se namacem u hipermanganu i mazem i dalje s kremicama..pa ak ne prodje za tjedan dana da dodjem..i tako sam se non-stop mazala i namakala u rozoj vodici8ne predugo,do 15min) i samo se povuklo-od onda nisam imala hemeroide!!!valjda sam ih toliko izmaltretirala da su odustali od moje guze!

eh,ali sada sam opet trudna..valjda ce me opet malo posjetiti.

----------


## Pacco

"Hemopropin" - mast s propolisom   :Wink:  
Nakon poroda sam imala imala citav grozd hemoroida, zamalo da se onesvjestim kad sam napipala pa zatim i vidjela. MM je kupio ovu mast i za 15 dana se sve povuklo kao da ih nikad tu nije ni bilo   :Smile:

----------


## div

Kod mene bili horor hemer. 3 tj po porodu  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Prehrana NIŠTA slatko,čim manje kruha samo juhice i factu krema 3 puta dnevno  :Rolling Eyes:  

___________

D 1998. 
I 2007.

----------


## lukava puščica

zasto nista slatko?
 zatvara?
meni su prosla skoro 3 mjeseca od poroda i jos uvijek ih imam. mazem svaku vecer s hemopropinom, stanje se smanji ali nakon nuzde koja je svaki 3.dan (puno rjedje nego prije trudnoce i u trudnoci) je opet ispocetka, pogorsa se, nekada i krvarim, tako da nikako da shvatim ove postove u kojima pise da ste ih se rijesile u par tjedana. ja eto 3.mjesec muku mucim, doduse nisu bolni kao na pocetku.

----------


## div

Slatko,da zatvara,stolica postane tvrđa pa iritira hemer.i dođe do krvarenja.Imam ih i ja dalje ali nisu tako jako strašni kao nakon poroda-ne krvare.Oni neće nestati,jedino će se malo povući,zato treba paziti na ishranu po kojoj će i stolica biti mekša  :Kiss:  (od poroda je sad prošlo 7 mj.) :/ 

___________

D 1998. 
I 2007.

----------


## Loryblue

ja sam u trudnoći imala prestrašno začepljenje. takvo da sam jedan dan u mukama sidila na zahodu sat i 45 minuta. kad je to čuo moj ginekolog poludio je, a da ne govorim kako sam ja poludila kad je on spomenio mogućnost i opasnost od AB zbog tolikog naprezanja :shock: 

i onda sam dobila narodni lijek za pročišćavanje.
mene je spasilo jer je stolica omekšala i bila redovita, svaki dan, što je bilo ravno svjetskom čudu.

recept ide ovako:
20dkg suhih šljiva
20dkg suhih grožđica
20dkg suhih smokava
4 dkg seninog lišća (ima kupit u apoteci baš ta količina).

šljive, smokve i grožđice triba samlit. pazite da to ne radite u onom plastičnom aparatu za mlit npr. kekse - slomit ćete ga odma (ja probala i slomila).
kad to sve samlijete, sve skupa pomišat i toj smjesi dodat senino lišće pa opet sve izmišat. kad dobijete jednu veliku gromadu onda je razvaljat u kobasicu, malo dužu, da bude npr. debljine ko čajna salama. i onda je zamotat u alu-foliju i s njom u frižider (ne u friz na zamrzavanje).
svako jutro, na tašte uzet fetu te salame i pojest (okus je super voćni), te popit čašu mlake vode.

prvi dan nakon te fete, praznila sam se nekih 5-6 puta. kasnije po jedan do dva puta dnevno. ne tribam ni kazat kako me spasilo i zbog trudnoće i zbog hemeroida i zbog tvrde stolice.

----------


## lukava puščica

dobar ti je recept al ja se neckam jer pazim na prehranu radi dojenja. naime, iako su mi rekli da mogu ssvvveee jesti kod mene se pokazalo netocno jer malac na sve zivo reagira al kad se discipliniram sve je super, dan prodje bez placa, grcenja, prdaca i cudnovate kakice. mislim da bi mu smetale ove grozdjice i sljive pa se dvoumim. ta moja prehrana koja je vec reducirana radi djeteta i dojenja je jos reduciranija radi hemeroida. sve se svodi na juhe, kuhano meso i sve nesto dijetalno. upravo zato imam kronicnu potrebu za slatkim (a i prije sam sve slatko obozavala) jer se jako malaksalo osjecam pa to tamanim a kad ono i to nije dobro za hemice. ma jadna sam skroz.

 patim za cevapima u masnoj lepinji s lukom...

----------


## ruza

Moja rodica je imala hemiće da je počela biti anemična...Ljek:
koliko žlica svježe svinjske masti,toliko žlica domaćeg meda,onog tvrdog,oblikuju se loptice i stave u frižder nakon tuširanja navečr i ujutro staviti što dublje u čmar...
Pusica  :Kiss:

----------


## anny42

Ja sam 4 mjeseca nakon poroda cijelo vrijeme liječila hemoroide, koji bi buknuli svaka dva tjedna. Nakon puno muke, odlucila sam posjetiti specijalista, i zamislite uopce nisu bili hemoroidi vec analna fisura tj. puknuce nastala na porodu. Ne moze zacijeliti zbog svakodnevnog naprezanja okolnih misica, rjesenje operacija :shock: 

Stoga ako si je netko sam dijagnosticirao hemoroide kao ja, uostalom prema simptomima i moj lječnik opće prakse, svakako preporucujem posjet proktologu kako ne bi gubile dragocijeno vrijeme pogrešnim ljrčenjem.

----------


## Švedica

> Ja sam 4 mjeseca nakon poroda cijelo vrijeme liječila hemoroide, koji bi buknuli svaka dva tjedna. Nakon puno muke, odlucila sam posjetiti specijalista, i zamislite uopce nisu bili hemoroidi vec analna fisura tj. puknuce nastala na porodu. Ne moze zacijeliti zbog svakodnevnog naprezanja okolnih misica, rjesenje operacija :shock: 
> 
> Stoga ako si je netko sam dijagnosticirao hemoroide kao ja, uostalom prema simptomima i moj lječnik opće prakse, svakako preporucujem posjet proktologu kako ne bi gubile dragocijeno vrijeme pogrešnim ljrčenjem.


potpisujem! i ja sam bila kod proktologa i isto je riječ o fisuri, samo meni nije nitko spomenuo nikakvu operaciju! prolazi mi spontano, ničim ne tretiram i iz dana u dan mi je sve lakše ići na wc!  :Smile:

----------


## salen

Zbog hemića, nakon poroda nisam se mogla cijelu noć ni pomjeriti koliko je bolilo ( gore od epiz. i od poroda zajedno).  :Crying or Very sad:  A nakon toga zbog tvrde stolice još sam se nekoliko puta porodila. hemići su se raskrvarili i izašli van da sam ih morala gurati unutra  :Laughing:   Sve te kreme samo trenutno pomažu. Treba nešto za trajno rješenje. Ja ih sad nemam i ne boli me ali čim se pojavi tvrda stolica osjetim kako izađu. Baš me strah druge trudnoće jer će mi sigurno opet zadati muke.

----------


## anny42

> anny42 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam 4 mjeseca nakon poroda cijelo vrijeme liječila hemoroide, koji bi buknuli svaka dva tjedna. Nakon puno muke, odlucila sam posjetiti specijalista, i zamislite uopce nisu bili hemoroidi vec analna fisura tj. puknuce nastala na porodu. Ne moze zacijeliti zbog svakodnevnog naprezanja okolnih misica, rjesenje operacija :shock: 
> 
> Stoga ako si je netko sam dijagnosticirao hemoroide kao ja, uostalom prema simptomima i moj lječnik opće prakse, svakako preporucujem posjet proktologu kako ne bi gubile dragocijeno vrijeme pogrešnim ljrčenjem.
> 
> 
> potpisujem! i ja sam bila kod proktologa i isto je riječ o fisuri, samo meni nije nitko spomenuo nikakvu operaciju! prolazi mi spontano, ničim ne tretiram i iz dana u dan mi je sve lakše ići na wc!


 Meni se smiri i cc1 2 tjedna je dobro i onda je dovoljna malo tvrđa stolica i opet sve ispočetka.  :Sad:

----------


## Thlaspi

jedna doktorica mi je rekla da se hemeroidi trajno liječe s krumpirom!!!
:shock: 
naime, uvečer, prije spavanja se oguli krumpir i oblikuje dugački čepić koji se ugura u debelo crijevo tj. čmar i tako bude do jutra... može ga se namazati sa svinjskom masti da lakše ide... ujutro od toga potjera na stolicu...
treba tako raditi par tjedana pa 1 tjedan ne i tako dok ne prođu...
ja sam probala, ali nažalost nisam ustrajala tako da su mi se samo malo zaliječili... sad čekam da mi beba počne spavati po noći da pokušam ponovo (jer čim se prvi put po noći ustanete s tim u guzi, tjera vas na WC)

----------


## marac komarac

prije trudnoce nikad problema s hemeroidima, u trudnoci malo ali nista strasno ali nakon poroda :shock: 

mm je babicu na porodu pitao : a sto je to?! kad ih je vidio..uzas!

a sljedeci dani katasrofa, rana od sivanja je bila nista prema toj boli i tako sve dok mi patronazna nije donila neke cepice, stavljala sam 7 dana i ko da nikad nista nije bilo, spasila me.... :D

----------


## sir_oliver

ja neću biti od velike pomoći jer ne znam kako se zovu te blažene biljke koje sam popila. no, ja nisam bila 5 dana na wc-u a jela sam u normalinim količinama. dva dana prije poroda i tri dana nakon poroda.(nisu mi radili klistir, tako da se dosta toga skupilo u meni) treći dan sam umirala od bolova jer sam mislila da mi se zagnojila rana od epi (pošto se zagnojila i mojoj sestri) kada je sestra pogledala rekla mi je da su mi se upalili hemoroidi i pitala kada sam zadnji put bila na wc-u. no šta god rekla ona i svi drugi jednostavno nisam mogla isprazniti crijeva. neće van. onda sam počela s onim-voće pa topla voda, sladoled pa topla voda. (barem bi mi uvijek govorili da ne pijem poslije jabuke jer će me potjerati - kam puste sreće) ali ništa se nije dešavalo.
onda je neka mama rekla da postoje neke biljke koje kad se popiju omekšaju stolicu. pretvore je u kašu. 
to su biljke koje se pomiješaju s 2 dcl vode i odmah se moraju popiti jer u suprotnom se pretvore u smjesu nalik ljepilu. ukus je poprilično odvratan i nisam sigurna da li bih mogla popiti i drugu čašu.prije bih se ispovraćala. 
nakon nekog vremena osjetila sam potrebu da prošetam do toaleta. rekla mi ta ista mama - ne izlazi dok ne završiš radnju. na svu sreću taj toalet je imao prozor. kakvo olakšanje je nastupilo....
to je bilo prije 8 godina. sad sam ponovo trudna i mučim se već u trudnoći jer mi crijeva štekaju, pa ja malo activie, donata, marmelade od šljiva pa nekako funkcionira. nadam se da me neće snaći ista nevolja kao i prvi put.
 a ako slučajno netko zna koje bi to mogle biti biljke molim da javi.

----------


## lukava puščica

ja sam konacno zalijecila stanje nakon 4 i pol mj. nakon poroda a jedino rjesenje je ne imati tvrde stolice a to se postize jedino jako pazeci na prehranu.

osim toga bio je neki lijecnik na tv-u u onoj emisiji "govorimo o zdravlju" i govorio o hemicima. rekao je da osim hemica moze biti mali milion stvari pa ako osba ima znacajnije probleme neka svakako dodje na specijalisticki pregled.
 njegove preporuke za svakodnevnu "njegu hemica":
jesti svjeze jabuke (barem 4 komada dnevno), jesti mahunarke, mekinje, svjeze voce i povrce, laneno ulje i sjemenke (jer omeksavaju stolicu), jesti juhu svakodnevno i piti puuuno tekucine, vazan je i vitamin K kojeg ima u zelenom povrcu (blitva, kelj, spinat...), umjerena tjelesna aktivnost

izbjegavati: meso, mesne prerađevine, kavu, alkohol, čokoladu, začinjenu i ljutu hranu i brzu prehranu.

eto to je sve preporuka ne samo u ovom periodu kad se borimo/borite protiv hem, nego i kad se stanje smiri (jer kad ih jednom zaradis, imas ih uvijek), tako treba zivjeti da ne bi ponovo doslo do pogorsanja, a pogotovo se to odnosi na trudnice i starije osobe koje cesto imaju s tim problema.

----------


## Ana :-)

Zadnjih dana i ja muku mučim sa hemeroidima :/ 
Ne boli me, ali krvarim :?

----------


## Ana :-)

Jedno e mi je viška  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ana :-)

> Jedno e mi je viška


  :Embarassed:  
Više ne znam ni čitati ni pisati, to mi je očito veći problem od hemeroida  :Laughing:

----------


## minići

Ne znam da li je itko spomenuo tablete Detralex. Meni su jedino one malo pomogle iza poroda, a sada mi super pomognu kada imam bolove. Inače, u porodu su mi izašli hemoroidi veličine šake i 6 mjeseci sam muku mučila s njima. Sada pred kraj trudnoče opet su izišli i bojim se poroda jer jedini bol koji pamtim od zadnjeg poroda je bol hemoroida. Bojim se tiskanja... Ali tablete stvarno pomažu, možda ne baš odmah ako su hemoroidi preveliki. Jedino ne znam kako utiču na dojenje

----------


## iraz

meni se pojavilo "nešto" tek godinu nakon poroda, doduše često sam imala problem sa tvrdom stolicom, ali sad se to nekako izreguliralo. To nešto je s vanjske strane analnog otvora, dakle ne dolazi iznutra, kao neki visuljak koji se drši tankim dijelom za tijelo.I naravno pecka i neugodan je pogotovo kad se brišem nakon nužde. Je li to hemoroid? Šta s tim? Kupila Faktu al baš ne pomaže. 
Je li za mene podvezivanje? Kome da se prvo obratim? Kod mog doktora opće prakse? Kako izgleda pregled kod proktologa?

----------


## Felix

mozda da nazoves ginica i pitas? mogao bi biti hemoroid.

----------


## Care Bear

Ja imam jedan vanjski i ne boli me, nemam problema sa stolicom, sve normalno, ali ja bih ga se htjela riješiti jer mi smeta svaki put kad se tuširam dotaknem ga. Mažem Hemopropinom i samo se malkeco smanjio. Ima li rješenje za to? Mislim, htjela bih prije poroda da se povuče zbog klistira,jer ona guma od klistira ih zna razderati.

----------


## Rozi

hm, možda će zvučati ludo i nemarno, ali moj hemić je tu od poroda (znači 6 mjeseci). prije toga i tijekom poroda nikada ih nije bilo. nisam baše redovita bila u mazanju hemapropinom nakon poroda, onda je anravno zaredao novi životni ludi ritam zahvaljujući bebici  :Smile:   i ja sam ga zanemarila. zadnjih oko 2 mjeseca mažem tom kremicom opet barem jednom dnevno i ništa se ne smanjuje. 
je li stvarno moram biti još upornija ili je vrijeme da odem liječniku?  :Embarassed:  

ps. nemarna sam oko toga jer srećom ne boli, pa onda i zaboravim namazati (kad svaki trenutak čekaš da se odmoriš, skuhaš, opereš...)

----------


## Rozi

upsss... (napisah prije toga i tijekom poroda nikada ih nije bilo) naravno mislila sam tijekom trudnoće   :Embarassed:

----------


## kobila_suzy

Evo primjera kreme za vanjske hemeroide:

uljna faza:
lanolin 6 g
tamanu 3 g
kantarion 2 g
cantela 1 g
U mjesavinu ulja (tamanu, kantarion, centela) se doda
eu cempres 15 kapi
eu mirta kt mirtenil acetat 15 kapi
eu smilja 10 kapi

Vodena faza:
7 g hidrolata smilja
7 g hidrolata cempresa (ili hamamelisa)

Prvo se pomijesa lanolin sa mjesavinom baznih i etericnih ulja, a onda se polako u to dodaju hidrolati. Treba dosta dugo mijesati da smjesa postane homogena.

Ukoliko hemeroidi krvare, onda se ne koristi smilje, nego busin ili geranij, i u masnoj i u vodenoj fazi. Takodjer se izbacuje iz mjesavine centella i hamamelis ukoliko je koristen.

Kod akutne boli se mjesavini dodaje etericno ulje njemacke kamilice ili tanacetuma, 15-20 kapi.


Kod unutarnjih hemeroida trebalo bi napraviti supozitorije, al to mi se fakat ne da objasnjavati kak se radi   :Grin:  .



Lijecenje iznutra bi trebalo uzeti u obzir: ekstakt kestena (100 mg escina dnevno), ekstrakte hamamelisa, veprine, vit c sa bioflavonoidima.

----------


## mikica08

jel neko zna kako jogurti utjecu na stolicu? znam da reguliraju probavu ali sta to znaci?   Kad sam imala problema s proljevom doktorica mi je rekla da
pijem jogurte da mi se regulira stolica, je to znaci da ju zatvara ili...

----------


## Veki

Samo da se javim da znate da suosjećam sa vama.
I nkon prvog i nakon drugog poroda sam imala gadne hemoroide, probala skoro  sve kaj je tu napisano. NI sama ne znam od čega je na kraju prošlo. Valjda treba vremena... Nisam neka utjeha jer je dugo trajao, ali... prošlo je :D 
Želim vam svima šta manje patnje  :Love:

----------


## ivana b

> jel neko zna kako jogurti utjecu na stolicu? znam da reguliraju probavu ali sta to znaci?   Kad sam imala problema s proljevom doktorica mi je rekla da
> pijem jogurte da mi se regulira stolica, je to znaci da ju zatvara ili...


..omekšava

----------


## kristina_zg

nama je na tečaju u domu zdravlja patronažna dala recept koji po njenom svima pali:
1 dl maslinovog ulja zagrijati (ne zakipiti)
dodati 2 jušne žlice kamilice u cvijetu
ostaviti da se ohladi
procijediti kroz gazu
mazati hemeroide (mlakom tekućinom)

evo, pošto sam nova s tim problemom uskoro ću isprobati

nadam se da će svima pomoći  :Smile:

----------


## mikica08

> mikica08 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel neko zna kako jogurti utjecu na stolicu? znam da reguliraju probavu ali sta to znaci?   Kad sam imala problema s proljevom doktorica mi je rekla da
> pijem jogurte da mi se regulira stolica, je to znaci da ju zatvara ili...
> 
> 
> ..omekšava


to sam si i mislila, hvala... :D

----------


## mikica08

> nama je na tečaju u domu zdravlja patronažna dala recept koji po njenom svima pali:
> 1 dl maslinovog ulja zagrijati (ne zakipiti)
> dodati 2 jušne žlice kamilice u cvijetu
> ostaviti da se ohladi
> procijediti kroz gazu
> mazati hemeroide (mlakom tekućinom)
> 
> evo, pošto sam nova s tim problemom uskoro ću isprobati
> 
> nadam se da će svima pomoći


mogu ti reci da sam probala i super je...
koristila sam onu kremu na bazi propolisa i bila je OK,
ali ovo mi se cini bolje...
ma priroda je priroda!
Sad kad mi je lakse za sjedit bar cu se moci vise posvetit novom blogu...
To me je malo zaokupilo u zadnje vrijeme...mozda se  i vama svidi
pogledajte link u potpisu...

----------


## kristina_zg

ajde baš mi je drago da ti je pomoglo :D

----------


## kristina_zg

evo, i meni se povuklo :D

----------


## anitalu

Ja ih imam još uvijek dva tjedna iza poroda, mažem hemopropinom i čini mi se da pomaže.

----------


## suzana.b

> Rodila prije mjesec i pol dana i sada prozivljavam prave muke. Cak mi uzasno tezak porod nije bio tako strasan ko ovo. SVAKI dan kada idem na wc, URLAM od bolova, placem ko malo dijete dok obavljam nuzdu, nakon koje je skoljka pospricana s krvi. Imam osjecaj kao da svako jutro iznova radjam. Imala sam s hemicima prije poroda posla ali sam ih drzala uspjesno pod kontrolom. Cak ni u trudnoci nisu stvarali probleme. Sada ni jedan preparat koji sam koristila ne pomaze. Faktu mast ne djeluje. Faktu cepice stavljam skoro 10 minuta    i opet nista. Mazala JGL kremom,  kantarionovim uljem - nista. Klopam juhice, samo kuhano, izbjegavam slatkise, papam redovno zitarice i laneno sjeme. I opet nejde na bolje. Trebala bi na rektalni pregled  :shock: , kojeg se i dan danas ne volim sjetiti. Brrr... htjela bi si nekak drukcije pomoci. Svaki savjet je dobrodosao. Nemrem ni sjediti ni stajati ni hodati. Boli i pece skoro cijelo vrijeme. Rana od epizotomije zarasla i taman kad sam se poveselila da cu se vratiti u normalu, probudi se stari problem s novim senzacijama.


  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tince

bok cure!
evo ja sam rodila prije skoro mjesec dana i pri porodu su mi izašli strašni hemići   :Sad:   Nikad prije, ni u trudnoći, nisam s njima imala problema. Tih 5 dana u bolnici, poslije poroda, mi je bio strašno! Uopće nisam ni osjećala bol od epiziotomije, koliko od tih glupih hemića! Hodala sam ko Džon Vejn   :Laughing:   A onda mi je frendica preporučila Pilex kapsule. Čim sam došla doma, kupila sam ih (7 kapsula oko 370 kn, uzima se 1 dnevno) i nisam požalila. Za par dana sam bila ko nova! Svi hemići su se povukli za 10-ak dana! A što je najbolje, kapsule smiju uzimati dojilje. Moja je preporuka Pilex, stvarno su mi pomogle! Znam da su skupe, ali platila bih i više samo da me riješe te grozne boli!

----------


## dinasta80

ja sam u 36 tj i sad mi se pojavio vanjski hemić :Smile:  ne boli,ali voljela bi da se što prije povuće zbog klistiranja i poroda! mažem s faktum masti ,zna li netko koliko mu treba da se povuće???

----------


## koksy

> ja sam u 36 tj i sad mi se pojavio vanjski hemić ne boli,ali voljela bi da se što prije povuće zbog klistiranja i poroda! mažem s faktum masti ,zna li netko koliko mu treba da se povuće???


meni niti jedna ta apotetska mast nije pomogla, isto je bio vanjski i ogroooman a bolio je...uff!
Probaj u apoteci, ako ne obicnoj onda biljnoj naci kestenovu mast. Moze se koristiti u trudnoci, meni se hemic povukao za 3 dana. A prije toga sam ga mjesec dana mazala sa faktuom i hemopropinom i nista nije pomagalo. Cak sam obilazila i kirurge i proktologe kolko problema sam imala.
Jedina mana te masti je sta malo pecka par minuta nakon mazanja, ali vjeruj mi, isplati se potrpit. Od kad je prosao, nije se vise vracao!

----------


## dinasta80

evo već par dana i stanje nije puno bolje,istina ne svrbi više ali se ne povlači.znači kestenova mast bilo koja? ili imaš neku preporuku možda,gdje si ti to kupila??

----------


## koksy

Ja sam ju dobila od tete, ona mi je rekla da je kupila u apoteci ali neznam tocno kojoj, biljnoj ili obicnoj. Kosta 80-tak kuna ali za te novce dobijes toliku zalihu da ce i tvoja unuka moc s njom mazat.

----------


## Majuška

> ja sam u 36 tj i sad mi se pojavio vanjski hemić ne boli,ali voljela bi da se što prije povuće zbog klistiranja i poroda! mažem s faktum masti ,zna li netko koliko mu treba da se povuće???


Ja imah hemiće prije poroda, par dana pred porod su stvarno izašli i bolilo je ali kod klistiranja i poroda ti to ništa ne smeta. Bar ja ništa takvog nisam osjetila (bit će od trudova  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Nakon poroda odmah mazati non-stop  :Kiss:

----------


## ella

evo 11 mjeseci od poroda jos uvijek imam problema sa njima nadam se da ce biti bolje koristim neku domacu mast za to i dobra mi je meni pomaze

----------

